# Just got St. Lucia



## classiclincoln (Oct 14, 2015)

Wifey is retiring end of the school year which opens up our travel times.  Put in a request for our usual Caribbean resorts for anytime between December, 2016 and April, 2017.  Just got a 1 BR unit at Bay Gardens Beach Resort in St. Lucia February 26, 2017.  Gave up our 3 BR week 21 Marriott's Grand Vista unit.  I think it's a good trade!  First time to the island and we're looking forward to it.


----------



## Weimaraner (Oct 15, 2015)

We've gone to St Lucia for Spring Break but stayed at Windjammer Landing. It's a beautiful island. We went on a couple land/sea tours to see the volcano, rainforest, waterfalls and mineral bath. enjoy your trip!


----------



## taterhed (Oct 15, 2015)

Awesome.  We must have pictures.

 I have been there by boat, but never stayed on land.  It' son my list.  Congrats!


----------



## lweverett (Oct 15, 2015)

I stayed there in a one B/R pool side on the 3rd floor.  Nice clean small resort.  Real nice beach and a few good restaurants within walking distance.  On site restaurant was not much.  Enjoyed my stay.  It is a $90.00 one hour cab ride from the airport.  No elevators.


----------



## lumpy (Feb 4, 2016)

There is a great tour company we took on that island named C*l tours.  The cost is very reasonable, we went on it during a cruise and it was a great tour, good drivers, food, lots of stops, snorkeling, the whole gamut of stuff to do.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 4, 2016)

We have been to this island on many cruises. Beautiful island and one of the richest Caribbean island. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## lweverett (Feb 4, 2016)

The fruit from the little boat that comes by the beach was good.  There is a boat that will take you over to the fort that you can see off to the north.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Is anyone worried about safety on St Lucia?  I've got in a request, but I did see some concerns when I was googling.  Or is it typical "don't do something stupid" kinds of concerns?


----------



## melissy123 (Feb 23, 2016)

Bay Gardens Beach Resort is an all-inclusive resort, correct? And sort of steep for an AI?

BG1 is an all-inclusive but not BGD,  OP got BGD, I guess.


----------



## Weimaraner (Feb 23, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> Is anyone worried about safety on St Lucia?  I've got in a request, but I did see some concerns when I was googling.  Or is it typical "don't do something stupid" kinds of concerns?



I've stayed twice at Windjammer's Landing on all girls' trips. We had a driver and stayed on property except for stops at grocery and couple charter trips to drive in volcano, rainforest etc. Everyone we met was friendly and welcoming. I noticed the Windjammer had little turnover in staff and some remembered us from previous visit. Never had a worry but also didn't go driving around by ourselves. St. Lucia is still on my top 3 places to visit. I try not to look online for incidents anywhere I go because it freaks me out and to be honest, crime happens everywhere. I only rely on the Dept of State's website for safety updates.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Weimaraner said:


> I only rely on the Dept of State's website for safety updates.



Thanks for your comments.  I did look at the website and it stated crime was "moderate".  The site hasn't been updated in a year or more.


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 24, 2017)

Leaving tomorrow; looking forward to it.


----------



## classiclincoln (Mar 7, 2017)

Got back Sunday night.  Had a really good time.  Nice resort; my review is posted in the Marketplace.


----------

